
Bend Lego Bricks, Learn Some Geometry - ColinWright
http://news.discovery.com/tech/bend-lego-bricks-learn-non-euclidean-geometry-110715.html
======
Sniffnoy
Where does the non-Euclidean geometry come in? OK, I see normal circles, you
could interpret that as lines in the hyperbolic plane (though I'm not sure
having two planes overlap like that is meaningful), but it's not like that
interpretation is necessary and I don't see anything else that suggests non-
Euclidean. But I must admit I'm not really too familiar with geometry; anyone
else can say?

~~~
jerf
Well, that's all you're going to get, really, is shapes "inspired by" non-
Euclidean geometry. In practice, we live in a world of Euclidean geometry.

(Theoretically, this isn't true, but undetectably so on this scale. If you
were somewhere where the non-Euclidean nature of our universe could be easily
seen on the scale of a couple of feet, you'd be too busy being squashed
incomprehensibly flat to be building lego structures.)

